

Ask HN: Startup asking me to sign NDA after I quit. - cjain

I left a startup over a month ago and now they are asking me to sign a NDA. Should I?
======
cjain
This is in India. They sent me the NDA copy which states 5 years expiration :)
Isn't this something to be done before joining the company and not post
quitting? I told them that I have no intention of competing with them nor
stealing their ideas/customers. But they are very insistent and almost
pestering me now.

~~~
iosvpn
I certainly would not, as you would be more restricted in your freedom to
communicate and opening yourself up to more possibilities of legal troubles
down the road.

They would love it if you signed, but I can't see any benefit in it for you.

------
steventruong
I am not a lawyer so take my advice with a massive grain of salt...

It would help if you post where you're located as laws varies by state and if
you're not in the US, even more so. I don't believe you're under any
obligation to and I'm sure they're asking to ensure you don't leak anything.
If I were you, I'd just clarify with them but wouldn't sign.

------
jakejake
You have no obligation to sign the NDA at this point. If you want to keep a
positive relationship with this company and it has nothing to do with your new
job then you might consider signing it. I would do so only after having a
lawyer take a quick look, though. I would also make sure it has an expiration,
like 1 year.

------
ssylee
I can't consult you on this, but I do recommend you to speak with a lawyer.
Ask around the developers you trust for recommendations.

